# Best two forecasting sites ???



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

So, who in your opinion offers the most reliable and dependable forecasts ?

Who do you go to first ?


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

So far this year Weather Underground has been the most reliable for me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I prefer Telemundo


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

X2 on weather underground. I've used accuweather in the past with mixed results


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

1olddogtwo;2121368 said:


> I prefer Telemundo


And the eye candy ant tooo bad. Although I can understand what there sayin


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

rjigto4oje;2121385 said:


> . Although I can understand what there sayin


That's irrelevant to me. The figures is all I care about.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A clean window and weather rock for short term forecast.
Weather Underground for 1-2 days oot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My front window and my back window.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2121401 said:


> That's irrelevant to me. The figures is all I care about.


They do have great "figures"!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Before this winter, I swore by my local NBC team, but this year for whatever reason, they have COMPLETELY SCREWED every forecast. Started with extended winter forecasts back in November. Used to be spot on, but this season, said average for season (26"). So far - 5.25". And usually pretty calm before hand, this year, blowing every upcoming event way up, then nothing. Misses us north or south.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

peteo1;2121378 said:


> X2 on weather underground. I've used accuweather in the past with mixed results


Started using it this season. Fairly on track most of the time.

But often watch four sites and take the average.

For us this year... it seems as that we catch less than forecasted. Last two years...more than forecasted.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes;2121477 said:


> My front window and my back window.


Do you have lights for both windows ? 

And...have you ever seen a difference from one  report compared to the other ??


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

I have found the more reliable guys to be the local Facebook weather guys. WeatherNJ and Noreasternick, plus they give better insight


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

MY main guy is www.nynjpaweather.com Steve DiMartino I've learned so much subscribing to his company, I do like wxrisk.com also, joe bastardi is ok, in our business we need facts not hype


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

:laughing:
http://www.wxriskdt.blogspot.com


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2122142 said:


> :laughing:
> http://www.wxriskdt.blogspot.com


He could be a Plowsite member....:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wrong people are fighting who's more wrong, seen it all, check that off the bucket list.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2122145 said:


> He could be a Plowsite member....:laughing:


That's no lie:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

LapeerLandscape;2122145 said:


> He could be a Plowsite member....:laughing:


He is
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=165846&highlight=Wxrisk

Sno will fix that


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Weather Underground, Weather Channel and Accuweather. Although I like the Weather Channel the best.


----------



## aclawn (Oct 17, 2009)

1)@BernieReyno accuweather @accurayno: Chief Video Meteorologist (Best weather videos)
2)Weather Underground


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FourDiamond;2122243 said:


> Weather Underground, Weather Channel and Accuweather. Although I like the Weather Channel the best.


That's three.....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You ment this
http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=84102


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF;2121405 said:


> A clean window and weather rock for short term forecast.


For some reason mine hasn't been too accurate since the move and never taking it back outside. The wife's cat enjoys it though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2122255 said:


> You ment this
> http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=84102


Yes, isn't that the same guy?

Where has he been?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sure looks to be the same guy.


----------

